

FunctionKit: a brave new world (functional programming in Objective-C) - chriseidhof
http://jonsterling.github.com/2010/09/17/functionkit-a-brave-new-world.html

======
steipete
Some really amazing ideas in there, it's still quite young and the API may
change, but it's already helpful!

